

Global Dominance: Olympic Winnings vs GDP - hartleybrody
http://hart.ly/olympics-data/

======
poundy
These facts stand out about the Olympics:

\- Phelps has won more Olympic medals in his career than India in all Olympics

\- Jamaica won 2 medals at women's 100m a few minutes go. Bolt still has to
go. Why Jamaica?

\- The United States has heavily relied on its dominance in swimming, racking
up 23 of its 37 medals in the pool.

\- Kazakhstan has 5 medals, all gold! Four in weightlifting. Population is
barely 16 million

Will be interested to find more

~~~
hartleybrody
There are certainly lots of ways to slice and dice the data. Download my
research data and add to it!

------
nhaehnle
The author provides raw data (kudos!), but if you're just interested in a
quick overview on the ranking in the current olympics vs. population and GDP,
you can take a look here:
<http://www.billmitchell.org/sport/medal_tally_2012.html>

